# Feeding Dishes



## sarah_anne (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi. I am new to this forum. I joined to connect with other people who are working with feral cats.

My question is: What kind of feeding dishes do you use for feeding feral cats? What kind are the best for outdoors?

I ask because the site where I am performing my first TNR operation does not use feeding dishes. They just have some plastic jugs cut down to bowl size. I wanted to get some dishes for them and maybe one of those upside down water dispenser thingies.

Any thoughts on what works best would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

why not go to the dollar store and get something like a storage container in the size and shape you want. They come in rectangles, or round ones, some are deep, some are shallow. Just whip the lid off and you have a durable feeder.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I have an outside feral kitty and used to use one of the water dispensers, and he kept knocking it over. I looked everywhere for a heavy one, but couldn't find it, so I just ended up using a heavy ceramic bowl (he hasn't managed to knock that over yet). I would definitely get something cheap for food for outside. I've had my dishes get "lost" (some I later found in the yard  ). Right now, I just use a deep plastic square container that I got at WalMart.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I've found that ceramic dishes work best for me. I got mine at the dollar store. Plastic dishes blow around when empty.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

good point, LadyK

maybe something like a big rectangle baking dish. You know, they look like a rectangle cake pan and being ceramic they weight a ton. Garage sales, yard sales, dollar store (maybe) would have stuff like that?


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, another good place to find dishes is at a local Goodwill or other thrift store. I found a bunch of brand new Corelle plates that I use for my foster cat. They still had the original price stickers on the bottom and I got them for $0.99 each. I might go back and get some like it for my two ferals, now that I'm thinking about it.


----------

